# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid dream of being an animal?

## Lucidness

Has anyone experienced it?

----------


## Conkt

It's hardly different from being a human, except your eyes are closer to the ground.

----------


## Lucidness

> It's hardly different from being a human, except your eyes are closer to the ground.



But have you experienced it is my question. Not what is the difference.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> It's hardly different from being a human, except your eyes are closer to the ground.



Of course it is different.

I think once I became a large black panther and sprinted through the jungle, avoiding obstacles, such as trees.

I must try that again.

An eagle, that must be thrilling too.

----------


## Lucidness

> Of course it is different.
> 
> I think once I became a large black panther and sprinted through the jungle, avoiding obstacles, such as trees.
> 
> I must try that again.
> 
> An eagle, that must be thrilling too.



Cool.

----------


## Conkt

How do you know you're not usually an animal in dreams? Have you ever looked in a dream mirror?

----------


## Sinani201

No but I a 100% sure it is possible. If I could get over my insomnia and have a lucid dream I would try it.

It is pretty hard to transform into anything during a lucid dream without a mirror. But if ou did make a mirror again, your mind _thinks_ that you are a human so that is what will show up in the mirror. And if you want to be an animal than that is what would show up in the mirror.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Has anyone experienced it?



yes. You can change into any shape you want, once you learn.





> Of course it is different.
> 
> I think once I became a large black panther and sprinted through the jungle, avoiding obstacles, such as trees.
> 
> I must try that again.
> 
> An eagle, that must be thrilling too.



A black panther. Interesting. Jaguars are dream animals.

----------


## Hidden

Unfortunately, I haven't turned into any animals in my dreams.  I think it would be fun to try turning into a werewolf.  I would laugh if it didn't work.





> Jaguars are dream animals.



Whut?

----------


## Invader

Yes, and it was a wonderful experience. I shifted into a cheetah, sprinted over 
a long range of pavement, and shifted into a hawk to take flight. I was not 
lucid. The feeling of running on all fours is exhilarating. I've done it in some lucid 
dreams without shifting forms. It just works, and I prefer it over two legs.

----------


## Mea

> Has anyone experienced it?



*Have you?

I have felt the feet, the pads on them, on the cool stones. And the movement.

But there are no mirrors in those stone places.


However, in the colour place, there was a human there, and I didn't mean to, but first I was pacing. Back and forth, until he moved, and then before I knew, I had bitten his head. I could feel the teeth, and the jaw, and his skull bones breaking. The taste of the blood and- 

I can still feel it, and the sound echos.*

----------


## Lucidness

No i havent experienced it.

----------


## CarmineEternity

*





 Originally Posted by Sinani201


No but I a 100% sure it is possible. If I could get over my insomnia and have a lucid dream I would try it.

It is pretty hard to transform into anything during a lucid dream without a mirror. But if ou did make a mirror again, your mind thinks that you are a human so that is what will show up in the mirror. And if you want to be an animal than that is what would show up in the mirror.



Anything is possible.

I have thought about this a lot, transforming into animals. I want to give it a try sometime. An eagle would be terrific.*

----------


## Dream420

> Of course it is different.
> 
> I think once I became a large black panther and sprinted through the jungle, avoiding obstacles, such as trees.
> 
> I must try that again.
> 
> An eagle, that must be thrilling too.



Omg I was a black panther once in the jungle running! Coincidence haha It was really intense. and I have been many different animals such as a Werewolf but that one didn't last very long and your right an Eagle would be amazingly thrilling. I think I might try that tonight

----------


## panta-rei

Both lucids and non-lucids, yes.

----------


## Moonscape

I was a killer whale, with many others. We were swimming close to the shore.
It took some time to learn to move my entire body to swim as whales do.  I vividly recall teaching myself to occasionally surface and breath through my blowhole while keeping my large mouth closed. It took a few tries to get it right. I remember not wanting to get any salt water down my blowhole.
The water was warm and cozy. My pod was traveling out into the deeper ocean. I could feel my huge long sleek body, no arms or legs, just fins and a heavy tail. Even my eyes were on either side of my head.
Being a dolphin was similar, I was trying to do the tail walk thing, also trying to leap out of the water. We traveled along close to the beach, mingling and rubbing against each other.

----------


## Lucidness

That sounds very interesting.

----------


## DreamVortex

Can someone go into more detail with this please? I'm extremely interested. For those who have become an animal before (In an LD, obviously), do you feel the new bone placements? What about your heart rate? Sight any different?
And something else I'm curious about, can dogs look up?  :tongue2: 
Whoever can answer these questions gets a place in my happy list  :smiley:

----------


## Dream420

You feel whats appropriate to you... Like what you think in your mind... thats what it feels like to me... so say like if I turn into a dragon I know I'm a dragon I think... Big wings... I can fly feels like flapping my arms, a tail... just shaking my ass lol... breathing fire... just simple hard breathing... I hope you understand what I mean lol

----------


## DreamVortex

> You feel whats appropriate to you... Like what you think in your mind... thats what it feels like to me... so say like if I turn into a dragon I know I'm a dragon I think... Big wings... I can fly feels like flapping my arms, a tail... just shaking my ass lol... breathing fire... just simple hard breathing... I hope you understand what I mean lol



yeah, I understand, thanks. You are in my happy list now  ::D: 
A panther and other fast, ground animals kind of confuse me though...I mean, if you go on all fours as a human and you try to gallop, you either end up going really slow or you'll just fall over  :tongue2: 
I guess your mind would alter the speed you travel when doing so...

----------


## Dream420

> yeah, I understand, thanks. You are in my happy list now 
> A panther and other fast, ground animals kind of confuse me though...I mean, if you go on all fours as a human and you try to gallop, you either end up going really slow or you'll just fall over 
> I guess your mind would alter the speed you travel when doing so...



Yeah exactly  :smiley:  your mind will tell you your a panther and you will automatically think, Panthers are fast, agile creatures  :smiley:  and your welcome  ::D:

----------


## DreamVortex

Being a whale would be great, just thinking your the biggest creature on Earth is great. But breathing through a different part of your body....That is something I've now got myself thinking on...  :Uhm:

----------


## Faith

Would be quite incredible

----------


## DreamVortex

> Would be quite incredible



Agreed. I'll try it next time I have a Lucid.

----------


## JamesLD

never had a lucid like that but the other night i had a dream where i fell into a lake and transformed into a sunfish
http://www.greenexpander.com/wp-cont...an-sunfish.jpg

----------


## DreamVortex

> never had a lucid like that but the other night i had a dream where i fell into a lake and transformed into a sunfish
> http://www.greenexpander.com/wp-cont...an-sunfish.jpg



Wow, very interesting James, I hope you can induce a Lucid Dream and become an animal that you would prefer over a sunfish, that is, if there is something you prefer over a sunfish.  :smiley:

----------


## JamesLD

> Wow, very interesting James, I hope you can induce a Lucid Dream and become an animal that you would prefer over a sunfish, that is, if there is something you prefer over a sunfish.



oh theres plenty of animals id chose over a sunfish. a sunfish is pretty fuckin random haha but it was pretty interesting being a fish

----------


## Flashback

*I've never had a lucid dream of being an animal but last night I dreamed of being three creatures - a lion, a unicorn, and a dragon. Many of my species stood beside me on a meadow shadowed by shallow hills and valleys. The vegetation before us was slowly dying. A booming, commanding voice had enslaved us all. We were forced to walk, run, jump, or fly whenever it told us to. Whenever we ran we became lions. The feeling was extraordinary - my long, muscular legs pushed against the ground and took me farther with each stride. Whenver we jumped we became unicorns, letting our weightless bodies pierce through the open air. Whenever we flew we became dragons. Flying was probably the most amazing feeling of all. My massive, crimson red wings beat against the air and took me to great heights. I was able to cover even more distance than when I was running. Unfortunately, the farther we traveled, the more dead our surroundings became. Before the dream ended I was aware that we all collapsed at the end, the vegetation now completely lifeless. In the future I hope to experience this again.*

----------


## Him

> *I've never had a lucid dream of being an animal but last night I dreamed of being three creatures - a lion, a unicorn, and a dragon. Many of my species stood beside me on a meadow shadowed by shallow hills and valleys. The vegetation before us was slowly dying. A booming, commanding voice had enslaved us all. We were forced to walk, run, jump, or fly whenever it told us to. Whenever we ran we became lions. The feeling was extraordinary - my long, muscular legs pushed against the ground and took me farther with each stride. Whenver we jumped we became unicorns, letting our weightless bodies pierce through the open air. Whenever we flew we became dragons. Flying was probably the most amazing feeling of all. My massive, crimson red wings beat against the air and took me to great heights. I was able to cover even more distance than when I was running. Unfortunately, the farther we traveled, the more dead our surroundings became. Before the dream ended I was aware that we all collapsed at the end, the vegetation now completely lifeless. In the future I hope to experience this again.*



The last post in this thread was from 2009 and most if not all of the posters are no longer on the forum. Please don't necro post

----------


## Flashback

> The last post in this thread was from 2009 and most if not all of the posters are no longer on the forum. Please don't necro post



Oh, I'm so sorry, I didn't realize! I should probably be more careful when I post o3o... Thanks for the friendly reminder and I'll keep my eyes open for dates.

----------


## Lang

1.Yep! We are some issues with the duplicate post glitch. But, If you go to reply to the thread using the _"Go Advanced"_ button instead of the "Post Quick Reply", it should post only once for you. 

2. We are not allowed to necro post on the forum. I might make a new thread for you guys if you like!  ::D: 

3. Flashback, you are also welcome to make your own DJ if you like!  ::D:  I'm sure members would love to read your dreams.  ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

^^ Yup, basically what they all said. Don't revive old threads, instead start a new one if you wish to continue the discussion.

 :lock:

----------

